
Starbucks customer's infuriating scheme to get free drinks every day (2015) - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/news/trending/worst-starbucks-customer-ever-1.3199442
======
masonic
The story about the person having 365 cards to simulate having a birthday each
day doesn't make sense, on two fronts.

#1, birthday is assigned per _account_ , not card, so that requires 365
accounts. Their terms of service forbids having more than one account (it
changed sometime after 2010 per archive.org), so they can deny such misuse.

#2, the birthday gift is a free _item_ , so there is no need to artificially
suppress the list price of that item. The entire item is free anyway, whether
it is a $2 tall drip coffee or a $9 salad.

